# Best Mesh for Reptile Enclosures



## Jen_179 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi All, 

Im building a reptile display case for my Year 12 Design and Technology Major Project. I was wondering if anyone knew the best type of metal mesh to use for the top of an enclosure, it needs to be strong enough to hold equipment but also let plenty of light. 

Thanks!


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 15, 2020)

This will give some guidance on the shading effect of different gauge meshes .










and this from the UK UV study shows the UV blocking effect of different gauges if mesh commonly found in shop bought reptile tanks (with mesh screen lids)





My advise is go with a solid timber (ply or MDF) lid for indoor , or metal roofing sheets for outdoor , these will provide the structure needed to mount lighting under them.


----------

